# More pics from the 540 upgrades



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

We actually did the more difficult front bumper FIRST, but you see what we did to get the new parts installed correctly.









The rear bumper will be on as soon as we make a few adjustments... 








It was SUPPOSED to be easier, but we had to widen the Mtechnic bumper outlet to accomodate the dual square tips of the Super Sprint exhaust. Once we did THAT, we test fit the bumper and determined that we had to shift the exhaust OVER about 2 inches! A quick, bumperless trip to the exhaust shop with the rear bumper in tow for correct fitting, and we were done.


----------



## chonch (Jul 6, 2003)

*Bumpers*

Hey, out of curiosity, how much did the new front and rear bumber cost you in time and money? 
Your car looks great!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

The parts are about 1750 front and rear +painting cost. You can do the install yourself in a day.


----------

